# A Haunting on David 2013...



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Slowly starting to take some shape

Front fascade to the walk through and then the cabin fascade in the back yard


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like it Scream!
Hey, wait a minute....did you model that after my house?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This looks like the start of something good!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Those are wonderful. I'd love to make something like that one year.


----------



## MilesD (Oct 4, 2013)

I love it! Thanks for sharing, lurking this forum is the best way to get awesome Halloween ideas!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooo nice..............so much work...!


----------

